# jucheck.exe



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I think that is the name of an update this thing keeps asking permission to install. I believe it claims to be a jave update. Thing is, it says origin- hard drive this computer * Puplisher-unknown*

*Comments?*


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.file.net/process/jucheck.exe.html


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Heheh, can you tell me what I might be clicking on?


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

*Description:* File jucheck.exe is located in a subfolder of "C:\Program Files". Known file sizes on Windows XP are 241,775 bytes (60% of all occurrence), 241,777 bytes, 241,772 bytes, 251,648 bytes, 237,679 bytes, 329,104 bytes, 272,024 bytes, 325,008 bytes.
There is an icon for this program on the taskbar next to the clock. File jucheck.exe is not a Windows core file. The application uses ports to connect to LAN or Internet. Therefore the technical security rating is _31% dangerous_, however also read the users reviews.

it's the java updater.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

.....or a virus disguised as such.

DM


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> .....or a virus disguised as such.
> 
> DM


 
I guess that is my concern since it says Puplisher Unknown. I'm nnot sure I ever let it uodate. I think maybe I have. It is very persistant!​


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd play it safe and just delete it, then go to java dot com and update from there.

DM


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Go to control panel and open the Java Control. Disable automatic updates and it should disappear. You can also click the update button in the panel to invoke an update manually.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

It's just the Java Update scheduler. Uncheck it as mentioned above.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Now this is odd, the EXACT same thing happened to my son at college, and their ITs called him in because it was a VIRUS!!! They thought he had clicked a link to 'something' and it was infecting the school. He says a window popped up saying it was scanning and had found worms, and he was trying to help. A popup window for anti-virus in your browser????
My advise to you is to do thorough scans with as many REAL anti-virus programs as you have at your disposal.

DM


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

It's a trojan using simulated Java files to sneak by your AV. Been a lot of that garbage around the last couple years. Start up in safe mode, download free versions of Malwarebytes and CCleaner, run those a couple times and see if it helps. 
I had one of these get by McAfee about a year ago. Downloaded Spyware Doctor and it did a good job of cleaning things up. I run it full time now and haven't had anything else get past it. I plan to try their full AV in a couple months when my McAfee subscription runs out. If it's as good as the spyware program it'll be a keeper.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

boman47k said:


> I think that is the name of an update this thing keeps asking permission to install. I believe it claims to be a jave update. Thing is, it says origin- hard drive this computer *Puplisher-unknown*
> 
> *Comments?*


I've gotten that exact thing several times on my 4 month old Win7 Desktop. I run the update and all is well. It's a Java update as already noted. Counting on Kaspersky to keep my world safe. And whenever I encounter a file name...exe or otherwise..that I need to get info on....just google the file name...you'll find all you need to know and more.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I went to java.com and did a dlownload. It did a removal and install. I still got this thing trying to get me to let it update.

My main concern is "Puplisher Unknown". Why would it have this stated? This my laptop. I have it connected via a wireless modem. My desktop, to my knowledge, does not get this update attempt. They are are different systems though.

Another thing, my mcafee was updating evryday for a few days at least once. Lost one desktop icon and the one remaining is a darker color.

I know a while back mcafee had some problems as did the other forums, maybe this one too. Mcafee caught the trojan everytime that was attempting to enter my system. 

May be time to take this thing and have it scanned by pros.


----------

